# 16 month old says only 5 words



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

I am starting to get worried because my ds only says a few words, and his vocabulary hasn't grown at all in the past couple months. Right now he says ball, truck, dark, foot, and hey. Once in a while he seems to say mama or dad, but he's inconsistent. He will bark like a dog if he sees or hears a dog but doesn't say dog. He understands a lot and can follow directions well. He knows and uses about 10-15 signs. Part of knows I should just relax....but part of me keeps worrying. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

I dont' normally post here, but I saw your post on the "recent threads" arena and had to chime in. My oldest didn't start talking in two word sentences until he was well past age 2. He's now so verbally "ahead" for his age that he's often mistaken for a 2nd grader instead of a kindergartener. My youngest, right now at 15 months, only says mamama and something that we think might possibly mean "dance". At this age, as long as his receptive language is good, you're ok. Relax!! One day soon you'll realize he's talking nonstop!

And just in case you do ever have cause for concern, my son's ent (he had tubes at age 13 months) suggested that if he got to age 30 months with no significant language, that we should have him evaluated. But we never got that far. Don't worry about the verbal communication - it's coming!


----------



## EastonsMom (Oct 24, 2005)

My friend has the same worry for her son. I have always told her not to worry though. He understands what he is told and he plays with sounds alot and he does say a handful of words, liek E.. I am no DR but that is what tells me they are okay. I never really thought about it with E. he signs the signs I have taught him, and says mama, dada, dog, up, oh no, down, choo choo, ad a few others. I have often heard that they mimic the sounds of animals or machinery before they 'talk'. E. ONCE said ' I love you mama' clear as a bell but never did it again and it was after I kept telling him 'say I love you mama'. But I have learned as a mom that we all have the one or two things that really worry us, my friends worry is DC's speech, my worry is DS's feet. I wouldn't worry unless he wasn't making an effort, his sounds sounded more garbles than normal baby talk, they were all off pitch, didn't understand what I was telling him, or if he was over two and a half. Some are just late bloomers and it has nothing to do with intellegince. I didn't talk at all until I was almost three and then when I started I exploded and never stopped







Just enjoy the silence and watching him learn at his own pace. It is so hard when they stick 'averages' out there. Whenever an 'average' is







: me I remind my self that there are two broad ends of a spectrum that have to be compared to make out that "average" whoever said one end was any better than the other?! Don't fret mom, in twenty years you will wonder what the fuss was about.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

Five clear words, plus 10-15 signs, sounds perfectly normal for a 16-month-old. I wouldn't worry. At this age, some kids have already hit their "language explosion" and others haven't - it probably just means your son is concentrating on some other milestone right now.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

DS is 15 months and says "mama" "dada" "doggie" "bye bye" and "uh oh", that's it. I was under the impression the big language explosion takes place between 18-24 months, and that's its normal for language to be at a standstill while children are working on other skills-- like walking. So I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

I wouldn't worry. My dd is almost 15 months and says nothing but "uh oh". But she understands me perfectly and can follow directions.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I can't stay away from toddler communication threads!







I was a little worried about my son when he was around that age. My mother's intuition told me he was having problems with speaking, but at that age, I told myself that he was still very young to be worrying about speaking. A lot of toddlers hit a language explosion around 18-20 months, so you can "wait and see" if you ds plays catch up in a few months. In my case, my ds didn't play catch up. He lost some words and barely gained any at all. At 26 months, I have finally decided to take some action. We've signed up for Early Intervention in my state, and that starts September 8. Since I decided to do something, ds has learned two new words and is suddenly "trying" to talk.







Figures, huh? I think the speech therapy can only help him, as he is obviously struggling with talking.

That said, is your son attempting to speak or communicate? Does he point at objects? Does he seem to understand you when you talk to him? Does he seem to have any problems hearing? I tested my son's hearing by opening a candy wrapper in the next room. He came flying, so nope, nothing wrong with my kiddo's hearing!









You can google a chart that shows "typical" communication levels in toddlers (or maybe some one here can chime in with the link). I personally don't care too much for comparing, but it can help you assess and confirm what you are feeling.

Lastly, try not to worry. I am a total hypocrit when giving this advice, but still.


----------



## sweetfiend (May 22, 2004)

Here's a chart:

http://www.childdevelopmentinfo.com/...elopment.shtml

According to it, your child is ahead of normal development.


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

My ds is nearly 17 mos and only says mama & papa...when he wants to. We also are a 3 language household, and children who grow with more than one language in the home are found to speak later but can very easily switch between languages when need be. I don't worry about it, and I think that your dc will be fine. I bet one day you'll be surprised with a word or even a sentence that dc has been stewing in his head!


----------



## atomicmama (Aug 21, 2004)

my ds didn't start speaking until the age of 2. but, he understood everything I said. now, he's very articulate (he's a couple mos. shy of 3)

don't worry! he'll get it!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

My ds didn't say 5 words until he was 22 mos (he did do some sign language, but not much at 16 mos). He was able to express himself pretty well through gestures and signs at that age though.
He's learning about more than 10 new words a day at this point, and his pronunciation is getting better all the time. There's no way I could count all the words he uses. And he uses two word phrases sometimes too.

I'd say that if your ds can express his desires decently, then I'd not worry about only 5 words at 16 mos. (unless your mama instinct is telling you that you should get it checked out)


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello. Queen of Speech threads here. My DS is 15 months and only has 3-4 words. We were told at 12 months by a physician (when he had no words) that he needed a therapist ASAP.

Second opinion by a pediatrician also confirmed this, because they beleive children "should say a few words by age 1."







: I was shocked because I thought he was just fine.

After coming to Mothering boards with my situation, I found that many other moms had BTDT. Most said don't worry, but a few really suggested EI (Early Intervention). EI apparently is wonderful and can only help, not hurt. It is free, too! You may consider that, but I am in no way implying that it is necessary for your sweet child.

Anyhow, I am scheduled for a developmental/speech therapist to assess my son this week. It has taken two months just to get the evaluation, so, my only suggestion is to do EI early if you want to do it at all. It will be probably be 3 months total (from start of paperwork to start of first day of therapy).







:


----------



## kisagotami (Sep 18, 2005)

My 16 mo old only says mama, dat (that), look, uh oh, ball and he can also meow at the cat. Dh swears he said hey once but I haven't heard it yet...so I think your babe is doing just fine.


----------



## kisagotami (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank for the link sweetfiend!


----------



## Tonia80 (Jun 10, 2006)

All 3 of my boys have been slow to speak. I was woried with my first two but know better by now. Once they hit 3 they took off liek crazy with vocabulary! My 5 year old who barely spoke at all as a toddler now at age 5 has a vocab that would shame some adults! And my 3 year old is expanding every day! My 15 month old right now can say mama, dada and ta ta which is his word for nursing. He has parroted a few words only once. He also can sign for bath, potty, more, mommy, and eat. But like I said, i am not worried at all. Dont push it but make sure you offer plenty of your own example, talk to him often and read aloud to him. Then relax! He will be babbling away before you know it!


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

My DS1 (who is now 2years4months) only had one word until he was 2. Doggie. I was a doggie, daddy was a doggie, etc.) Now he speaks in sentences, can count to 5, knows a few colors, etc. He had about 10 signs, also, he still even uses a few.


----------



## faythe (Oct 2, 2003)

don't worry

3 of my 4 chatterboxes had fewer words at that age. The twins were evaluated and were slightly behind, but not enough to qualify for intervention. You wouldn't know it today.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

Cardinal - Sorry it has taken so long for things to get started for you! I can't believe you were told by a physician to see a therapist asap when your dc was only 12m! I mean, I do believe it







but man! My ds said his first word (that I know of) when he was just passed 12 months, "Kitty" and it took him _ages_ to say anything else. I think his second word was "hi" -- "mama" didn't come til much later. All I've heard from anyone and everyone is "wait and see."

I called my EI, and they called back within a week and a half and scheduled "orientation" (whatever that means) at my home this Thursday and ds's evaluation on Sept 8. Overall, I was surprised that things started off so quickly because I kept hearing "45 days" from the initial contact. Maybe each EI office is different.


----------

